# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant: Start Your Own Topic >  Is my hair transplant any good?

## jimbob1966

I have surposedly had 2,500 FUE transplant, please find attached pics... I would say my hair at the back was quite thick and i was surprised that they had to use so much of my donor area up, and there doesn't appear to be that much placed up front... I was hoping it would be a little lower... what do you guys think? Is it an ok transplant or not?

I have not really had a proper clean up back there and only removed the bandage today so the blood running down the middle of my head will be cleaned up after etc...

----------


## DAVE52

I cannot say whether it is good or not
It looks fine so far 
Let's wait for the final results and then see if you are happy with it or not

As you mentioned they did appear to take the grafts from a large donor area and place them in a small receipient area in the front .

I've always wondered what happens when and if, in the future .you lose the hairs behind  where the grafts are placed ?

----------


## 8868alex

Which Doctor did the procedure may I ask Jim?

----------


## jimbob1966

I don't recall the doctors name to be honest, I went to Turkey to get it done, I was thinking everything was fine until someone made a comment, saying that they probably sold some of your follicles to someone else... I was looking for some reassurance that the amount taken from the donor area was actually used in the front, just densely...

----------


## Tracy C

> I was thinking everything was fine until someone made a comment, saying that they probably sold some of your follicles to someone else...


 Just so you know, whole follicular units cannot be transplanted from one person to another.  Your tramsplant looks fine.  You should wait the full 12 months before deciding if it is a good transplant or not.  In the mean time do your best not to worry about it.  Just take really good care of yourself and focus on other things.

----------


## Winston

Its very difficult to tell too much at this point. Its always better to spread out the extractions through the entire donor area in FUE as not to leave a buck shot effect. So far things dont look bad from what I can make out. Upload some more photos in a few days once things are cleaned up and a little more healed.

----------


## jimbob1966

I'm having difficulty choosing how best to clean my hair...

It's been 3 days since my transplant, yesterday i dabbed on some body lotion prescribed by the surgeon and rinsed it off 45 mins later, not properly though as i didn't want to rub the area, and dabbed my hair dry. 

Today I am going to but cream on again and rinse of 45 mins later and gently dab on some shampoo prescribed by the doctor... i don't know if i should though... even gently dabbing on the cream i saw 3 tiny hairs on my hand, i may of dislodged the grafts...

I have not even touched the donor site as it is still producing dots of blood on my pillow...

should i just clean everything today and hope for the best?

----------


## Tracy C

From your post, it sounds like your doctor did not give you proper post surgery care and cleaning advise.  This worries me.  I hope you read this post in time to save as many of your grafts as possible.

My doctor was very good about making sure I knew how to wash my scalp after surgery.  First and foremost he told me not to allow shower water to hit my head directly for at least ten days post op.  The pressure of the shower water is strong enough to dislodge the grafts.  He told me to use a cup or a bowl to slowly and gently rinse the baby shampoo from my hair.  Yes, he told me to use baby shampoo for the first ten days after surgery.

To apply the shampoo, he told me to lather up a generous portion of baby shampoo in my hands first.  Then gently and carefully pat the shampoo onto my scalp.  Once I had the shampoo everywhere it needed to be, rinse it out using a bowl or a cup very carefully.

After ten days, I was able to wash normally.  However, I continued to be very careful about it until the transplanted hairs started hedding out.   At that point I knew the grafts where in there permanently.

----------


## mixu

I just get in touch with couple of Turckey's clinic to do so cos of the attractive price 3 or 4 times cheaper then in UK, most of them make FUE only, but I was on consultacy in one of the UK clinic and was told to go for FUT rather than FUE due to better quality of grafts thus more going to grow. I was told that just adverts make FUE so attractive but in reality the final result could be much more wores than FUT, how was it in your case why you went for FUE and any chance to find out which clinic you did that?

----------


## vinnytr

> I don't recall the doctors name to be honest, I went to Turkey to get it done, I was thinking everything was fine until someone made a comment, saying that they probably sold some of your follicles to someone else... I was looking for some reassurance that the amount taken from the donor area was actually used in the front, just densely...


 You cant even remember the doctor`s name ??
Where in Turkey did you have the operation done ? What city , was it a clinic or a proper hospital environment ?

----------


## sausage

I am no expert but your donor area looks very bare, it looks like there is nothing left but scalp. Is that just an illusion because of all the redness? Is there actually a decent amount of hair left in your donor region?

When you don't even know the name of the surgeon then that is very concerning.

----------


## jimbob1966

> I am no expert but your donor area looks very bare, it looks like there is nothing left but scalp. Is that just an illusion because of all the redness? Is there actually a decent amount of hair left in your donor region?
> 
> When you don't even know the name of the surgeon then that is very concerning.


 The donor area was shaved to a grade 1 and i was razored down to the scalp, so i beleive it looks worse than it actually is.

I have all the details of the Surgeon/Surgury, It's just that i'm working away from home at the moment, I can't get the details for you right now.

----------


## sausage

Hope it all works out.

Why did you choose Turkey? and why did you choose the surgeon you had?

----------


## jimbob1966

price basically, £2000 for 2,400 grafts, hotel accomodation, and being picked up from airport etc, i just had to pay £250 for flights ontop...

I bumped into 5 other guys who have had transplants in Turkey at the airport, it seems that it is a popular destination to have it done... if worst comes to worst, I've wasted £2000... i can live with that, at least i've tried...

----------


## sausage

Fair enough.

I went to Turkey 2 years ago on holiday. Some Turkish guy that I bumped into who was promoting a bar (ie one of those annoying ppl that try to get you into their pub/club.) Said to me 'hey you should get a transplant I got one years ago' I looked up and saw these whispy sparse hairs on his head, it didn't look good, I am guessing he got it done a long time ago when transplants were crap. He was like 'they (transplants) are a lot better today' I didn't say anything back I was embarrassed that a stranger had pointed my balding head out, especially in front of mates who take the piss enough as it is.

I have always had the feeling that Turkish men are very dodgy, they are always after the ladies especially girls on holiday, its all a little creepy to me and I don't trust them at all, they all have their shops selling fake cigarettes and fake designer clothes and if you step into their shop you get hassled, it is pretty impossible to leave, they literally grab hold of you, pick up something in their shop up and practically force it down your throat until you buy it. So trusting anyone Turkish especially a Turkish surgeon is not something I could do.

It seems you know the risk you were taking going there so I expect you had your doubts but the price was to good to ignore.

----------


## topcat

Please explain to me why with so much information available at the tips of your fingers you seem to know very little. Its almost as if you thought you were simply going for a haircut and if it didn't work out you would just wait until it grew out. How old are you and was it just the marketing that made you believe this was a very simple procedure and the details should be of know concern?

----------


## jimbob1966

I'm 27, I wasn't looking to tell everyone about the details of the surgery, I was just was looking for some re-assurance from somebody that my procedure looked ok.

At the end of the day I have done my research, I was given post op instructions, but the more websites i visited the more i had conflicting reports about how gently/harshly you should wash your hair post op.

I don't think it's really fair to question me, sure your probably 10 x more informed than I am, but I did as much research as I thought necessary, I was just looking for a bit of support, oh well nevermind...

----------


## topcat

Jimbob just judging from the pictures everything looks very normal. Personally I wouldnt touch the area for the first 3-4 days. Pour warm water over the area after using a cup in the shower and just go on with your day. Gentle washing after that first week should be okay but check with your clinic. Try not to look in the mirror too much, get on with life and you will know in 12 months.

You should be sharing the details with the forums especially if you used the forums to make your own decision. Too many come and just take without sharing. Your experience helps others. Good luck in your outcome.

----------


## jimbob1966

thanks will do

----------


## jimbob1966

ok guys, it's been 7 days since surgery, front is getting quite itchy now, I've put on some cream for 45 mins daily and then washed off with warm water by pouring it on my head, (although i used shower today) have gently washed with shampoo everyday, just patting the front lightly not rubbing, and drying by patting...

there have been a couple of times where a bit of wet scab has comeoff with the hair with it, i'm hoping the follicle remains, but you can't really tell.

Please find my pics below at 7 days, do you sugguest i keep doing what im doing or be a bit more aggressive or gentler.

----------


## Tracy C

It looks fine.  Don't be more aggressive.  Continue to be as gentle as you can for at least a few more days, preferably another week.  Don't scratch.

----------


## sausage

Its not been long, looks ok. Be gentle with it and be patient until the scabs come off, will be interesting to see how things are in 2 weeks time. 

Are you currently off work at the moment?

----------


## jimbob1966

yes, due back on Monday

----------


## Tracy C

Hi jimbob1966,

I just took another look at your photos.  I want to say that 12 to 18 months from now, when your hair has grown back, it is going to look really good.

Are you taking anything to stabilize your hair and prevent future loss of the non-DHT resistant hair?

----------


## jimbob1966

I hope so, I've been taking fincar 5mg for a couple of years, both of my brothers said they were much bolder at my age, and i don't seem to have lost anything on the crown either, which they said they already did at my age. It doesn't of appeared to got any worse the last year or so, so i'm hopefull that it's stabilised.

Once the scalp has healed, I plan to start doing rogaine aswell, so hopefully that might help fill in some of the donor area a bit with new growth.

Here is a picture of me last month, you can see that my hair loss wasn't obvious, it's just the way i styled my hair, but it was annoying having to style it in a way to try and hide my receding spots, hopefully I'll be able to gel it all back in the future :/

----------


## Tracy C

> Once the scalp has healed, I plan to start doing rogaine aswell, so hopefully that might help fill in some of the donor area a bit with new growth.


 I may not be understanding your expectation here.  You do realize the donor area does not regenerate new hair follicles, right?  The hair follicles that were removed to fill in your hair line will grow in their new locations.  The tiny locations they came from will not grow hair any more, becuase the follicles are not there any more...  You do know that Rogaine (or generic Minoxidil) does not create new hair follciles, right?  You do know that Minoxidil only stimulates existing hair follicles to grow hair, right?  From what I can see in your photos, you do not really need Minoxidil.  Finasteride seems to doing a fine job for you.  However, if you want to use Rogaine foam like once a day maybe, I don't see any harm in trying.  Just don't expect it to create replacement hair follicles in your donor area.  It can't do that.  Nothing can do that yet.  Low level laser therapy could probably thicken up and improve the quality of what hair you have though - as well as help your scalp heal.

You are a very nice looking guy.  You looked really good before the hair transplant.  You are going to look even better after.   :Smile:

----------


## jimbob1966

i was thinking rogaine could help new growth in the areas next to where they have moved the follicles sort of thing

----------


## Tracy C

It doesn't hurt to try.  Take it slow in the beginning though.  Use the foam for sure and start out once per day for a while then go from there.

----------


## morelocks

> It doesn't hurt to try.  Take it slow in the beginning though.  Use the foam for sure and start out once per day for a while then go from there.


 Guys as as far as I know there is a risk when u try. Firstly he may shed sh/t loads and secondly and a more important consideration is that once u start this u are supposed to continue it for a life time

I once used rogaine post op as advised by my doc and i had some amazing new growth. I was told by the doc it was all from the ht and I could stop using rogaine after 4 months. As soon as I did I lost loads of new hair and 9 months later I once again had to go for a ht.

I would have thought if propecia is doing the trick it's just best to leave it

----------


## Tracy C

> Firstly he may shed sh/t loads...


 Shedding is part of the process and needs to happen.  Shedding is associated with every treatment for hair loss that actually works.  With continued treatment, the shedding stops eventually and the hair grows back a little thicker with each cycle.  This takes a long time.  Time that is measured in months and years.





> ...secondly and a more important consideration is that once u start this u are supposed to continue it for a life time.


 Hereditary hair loss is a progressive condition that continues throughout a persons life.  Since the progression of hair loss continues for the rest of a persons life, obviously any treatment he or she uses needs to continue for the rest of his or her life.





> I was told by the doc it was all from the ht and I could stop using rogaine after 4 months. As soon as I did I lost loads of new hair and 9 months later I once again had to go for a ht.


 To try to lessen this perceived effect, start and stop the medication slowly.  Ramp up to the full dose over time - and ramp down off the medication over time.






> I would have thought if propecia is doing the trick it's just best to leave it.


 Propecia (or generic Finasteride) prevents further hair loss but it is not a growth stimulant.  It doesn't "make" hair grow, it "allows" hair follicles that can still grow hair to grow hair.  Rogaine (or generic Minoxidil) is a growth stimulant.  It stimulates hair follicles that can still grow hair to grow hair.

I agree that Propecia seems to be working fine for Mr. jimbob1966.  None of us know if he has any hair follicles that can be stimulated to start growing hair again.  If he does, I doubt it is enough to make a difference based on what I can see in the photos he has shared with us.  However, the only way to find out is to try.

----------


## jimbob1966

ok so it's day 10 post op, I think i've just made a huge mistake  :Frown:  

my hair was wet, and i was fed up of getting strange looks at work, so i gently pulled some of the scabs off, they were half hanging off, so i pulled them off, hairs came with them, some with dried up blood on the end and some without. Now the majority of scabs are off on one side and my scalp looks pretty bare, and just pink.

Have the grafts come out? is it normal for hairs to fall out on day 10?

I've attached some pics.

----------


## sausage

Yes as far as I am aware it is common for hairs to come out after 10 days, just try to cover it up best you can so you don't get strange looks, take tomorrow off work if you need to.

Give it 5 months and see whats happens then.

----------


## Tracy C

> Have the grafts come out? is it normal for hairs to fall out on day 10?


 If it has been at least ten days, the grafts should be in there permanently.  It is O.K. to gently remove the scabs and some hair may come out with them.  Try not to worry.  I went through the same thing and it was O.K..

----------


## gillenator

What everyone is referring to here are not scabs necessarily, they are crusts and need to be removed at this point in time post-op.  The only exception to this would soneone who is healing much slower, and rare.

Crusts are indeed dead graft tissue above the surface of the scalp.  They dry out from the air and yes some of them can also be part scabs from the recipient incisions. 

If the crusts are removed too early, there can be some mild surface bleeding at the site(s).  Generally speaking, after 72 hours post-op, for most patients, the grafts are seated and pretty secure.

At this point the crusts are of no value and can potentially irritate the scalp if not removed.  Many HT docs will advise their patients to be a little more aggressive in removing these crusts once enough time post-op has passed.

The crusts that come off with the hair stubble indicates that the transplanted follicle went dormant and shed the hair stubble with the crust.  If only the crust comes off without the hair stubble, that follicle no doubt remained in anagen (growth phase) and will continue to grow until it's time to rest arrives.

The best is yet to come, REGROWTH! Best wishes to you! :Wink:

----------


## jimbob1966

can't wait  :Smile:

----------


## Tracy C

The waiting is the hardest part.   :Frown:

----------


## jimbob1966

Day 17 post op, It looks pretty silly at the moment, it looks asif I have 2 hairlines, the transplanted hair has started to thin out abit now, there is still a bit of redness in the scalp.

The donor area is thinner than i expected also.

----------


## jimbob1966

just above my ears i was a little thin anyway for some reason and with more follicles gone it looks worse, but i rarely have my hair this short normally so i hope I'll be able to style it to have better coverage when it's longer.

P.S - how can I remove a picture from this site?

----------


## Tracy C

Hi jimbob1966,

It looks good.  The transplanted hair will start shedding out soon.  Don't worry.  It will grow back.

----------


## sausage

It does look a bit silly, Is that grade 3 or 4? maybe try cutting it to grade 1 or 2 and I expect it will blend in more.

----------


## Tracy C

> maybe try cutting it to grade 1 or 2 and I expect it will blend in more.


 Trust me, it is going to shed out soon so it won't really matter much.

----------


## sausage

> Trust me, it is going to shed out soon so it won't really matter much.


 I could not go to work like that even if I knew it was going to shed in 2 days time. I would shave it real short. Just my thoughts.

Up to him.

----------


## jimbob1966

In hindsight I would of shaved it short like you said, but pretty much everyone has seen me now, and I want to grow my natural hair back asap... alot of people must think wow you paid all that money for that, but they don't understand the process of growth etc.

----------


## jimbob1966

Almost 5 weeks after op there's still a few hairs that haven't fallen out... not sure if there growing or not... and scalp is still a bit pink.

I've been getting tingling sensations near to where the transplant was done, I guess i'm due for some shock loss... although I haven't noticed an increase in hair loss as of yet.

I've got a few bumps, but i understand that's normal...

So do you think the transplanted hairs will shed or are they going to continue growing? 

Realistically am I looking at mid April before seeing any new growth?

----------


## Tracy C

> I guess i'm due for some shock loss... although I haven't noticed an increase in hair loss as of yet.


 I'm not sure if you know what shock loss is.  Shock loss does not always happen and I am pretty sure that if it were going to happen it would have happened by now.  Since your grafts were planted in areas void of hair, you are not likely to have shock loss anyways.

----------


## gillenator

Very true.  Shockloss for the most part is temporary loss of native exisitng hair that was within or near the recipient area.  Shockloss can also occur in the donor region although very rare.  Can some shockloss be permanent?  Sure it can, but ususally when that existing hair is already debilitated and on it's way out.

At 5 weeks post-op, I hope the redness dissipates.  If not, contact your surgeon for assistance.  Everyone heals differently and the redness that lingers can vary between patients.

----------


## jimbob1966

Should i be concerned that some of the hairs implanted, haven't fallen out or really grown that much (if at all) compared to my usual hair...

----------


## Folly

Hey Jimbob, 

please read the following passage which Dr.Cole mentioned in another thread. 




> The normal sequence of events following a hair transplant is for the transplanted hairs to elongate for about 2 weeks.  Then the elongation ceases and over a period of weeks the hairs should shed.  Occasionally, the hairs do not shed.  They stay in their state of elongation following the first two weeks after hair transplantation without falling out.  These are dead keratin and they should be removed because the body will attempt to wall off the dead keratin or form a cyst, pustules, or "black head" around the non-growing hair.  You can pluck them with tweezers and they will come out like a pin out of soft, warm butter.

----------


## jimbob1966

So I should pluck them all out?

----------


## Folly

> So I should pluck them all out?


 Sorry bro, i can't answer that, as i'm not an expert or physician. You should speak to your HT surgeon or maybe one of the experts on this forum can answer your question.

----------


## Tracy C

> Should i be concerned that some of the hairs implanted, haven't fallen out or really grown that much (if at all) compared to my usual hair...


 No.  Give it time - 12 to 18 full months after surgery.






> So I should pluck them all out?


 No.  They will cycle on their own when they are ready to do so.

----------


## jimbob1966

I was waiting for your response Tracy, I didn't want to pluck them out without your say so!

----------


## gillenator

At this point in time post-op, you can get more aggressive in removing the dead hair IMHO.  I believe that is what Dr. Cole is implying.

The best is yet to come, your REGROWTH! :Wink:

----------


## kd

Tracy you are very helpful. Buddy, next time you will need to build a better relationship with your doctor. Each doctor has there own way of treating things and most of us are not doctors on the site.

Good luck buddy. I just got my FUE HT yesterday. I was told not to touch it with water for at least 8 days (implanted area).

Can not wait to see the successful shots.

----------


## jimbob1966

It's been exactly 3 months since my FUE operation in January. I'm hoping there will be some significant growth soon... basically i would say from what you can see 60-70% of the hairs there, are hairs that haven't grown or fallen out... which is a little concerning... had a few new stragly hairs grow threw though.

At the moment I'm just happy that my hair has grown back so I can resume the hiding lol.

I've attached some wet pics, and some dry both without concealers or anything... it's fairly obvious which is my normal hair and which is transplanted etc...

I would say i've experienced some shock loss at the front, as i don't recall seeing quite as much scalp as before, but again that might just been in my head.

Here's hoping that it'll really start to grow in soon, as I'll be so disappointed if i'm one of the few classified as transplant failures  :Frown:

----------


## sausage

im surprised your head is still red raw after all this time :s.

All I can say is I hope it starts to grow within the next few months.

good luck.

----------


## Tracy C

> Here's hoping that it'll really start to grow in soon, as I'll be so disappointed if i'm one of the few classified as transplant failures


 It looks like it is comming along well.  It does take time to see the true results.  You will know a lot more after a full year has passed.

----------


## DAVE52

FRom the pics in Post # 55 I would have said you didn't "* need* " a HT  :Confused:

----------


## DAVE52

FRom the pics in Post # 55 I would have said you didn't " *need* " a HT  :Confused:

----------


## gillenator

If you look at jimbob's first set of pics from his oroginal post, you can see that he had some significant temporal lobe recession.

His exisitng hair has also grown quite a bit from when it was shaved for the procedure back in January.

----------


## jimbob1966

ok at 4 months, i'm quite disapointed with how things are going so far to be honest, i know I should be patient etc, but I was expecting quite a bit more growth at this stage.

Different hairs seem to be cycling at different times, like some of the hair that's grown for a few months has fallen out, i'm hoping that it will regrow again... :s

Anyway i've attached wet pics combed back, I'd like to know your thoughts...

----------


## Winston

4 months is really the point many guys just start to see some growth. The 4 to 6 month mark is when things really start to come in and usually continue up to 12 months or so. Your skin looks very good at this point and it does appear that you have some early growth. It looks like you are on track.

----------


## gillenator

Good points Winston.  And I agree that at four months post-op, Jimbob's progress is typical and improving with time.  

Jimbob, I noticed the improvement in the healing of your recipient areas, far less post-op redness, and there is more growth in both temporal lobe areas.

Just wait until you hit the six month mark, another huge difference in growth.  You'll see.

What happens to those of us as HT patients is that we are looking in the mirror throughout each day and we notice the progress less than those of us who see your pics at 30 month intervals.  We all can relate to what you are experiencing Jimbob.

Looking forward to more pics with time passing and more growth! :Cool:

----------


## jimbob1966

lil bit more growth i guess hard to tell, i do hope hair starts growing nearer the hairline aswell

----------


## Tracy C

Looking good.   :Wink:

----------


## jimbob1966

think it's time to face facts that i am one of the unfortunate people that a hair transplant didn't work too well for me.

6 months down the line and the area nearest the hairline hasn't seemed to grow in at all, the growth at the front is really crap, i knew it wouldn't be no where as thick as my natural hair, but 2,400 FUE is quite a bit of hair, i thought it would make alot more growth than it has.

----------


## Tracy C

> think it's time to face facts that...


 No it isn't.






> 6 months down the line and the area nearest the hairline hasn't seemed to grow in at all...


 You still have another six to twelve months to go before you will know.

Your hair looks a lot better than it did before.  I am quite surprised that you can't see that.

----------


## gillenator

It is far more noticable if we do not look in the mirror every day, looking for the slightest changes.

I agree.  You are only six months post-op.  Things will improve.

----------


## jimbob1966

Can't really see much change, still not much growing on the left side of my scalp compared to the right, still not much growth nearest the hairline...

----------


## john2399

> Can't really see much change, still not much growing on the left side of my scalp compared to the right, still not much growth nearest the hairline...


 I think its looking pretty good. Seems like each month you have a little more hair.

----------


## Tracy C

> 7 month update.  Can't really see much change...


 Only seven months?  You still have five to eleven months to go.  I can see the improvement.  It is very obvious.

----------


## 5000

yes!! there is some improvement. and the good thing is there are still some months to experience even better results  :Smile:

----------


## gillenator

> yes!! there is some improvement. and the good thing is there are still some months to experience even better results


 Yes indeed including improvement with hair caliber maturation!  :Wink:

----------


## jimbob1966

Not really sure what to make of progress as of yet, still hoping that I have some more growth, one side definitely has more growth than the otherside so hopeing that evens out, and also that the hairs thicken considerably. I've combed what I beleive to be the new growth on my forehead so you can see.

----------


## mattj

There's still time for the density to increase on that side.  Do you have pre-op photos?  It's unclear how dense the area was to begin with.

----------


## jimbob1966

Here's a pic before op.

----------


## gillenator

jimbob,

Your hair looks awesome dude!  :Wink:

----------


## jimbob1966

gillenator thanks, I have days where i'm like this has been a complete waste of time and money, and I have other days where i look at tiny tiny hairs coming through and think it'll come out nicely in the end once it thickens... so i'll just shuttup for a bit and hope for the best.

----------


## gillenator

> gillenator thanks, I have days where i'm like this has been a complete waste of time and money, and I have other days where i look at tiny tiny hairs coming through and think it'll come out nicely in the end once it thickens... so i'll just shuttup for a bit and hope for the best.


 Just wait my friend, you still have more improvement coming, you'll see.  :Wink:

----------


## sausage

There is an improvement JimBob.

Your temples have been filled-in. 

Only problem is......your natural hair (non transplanted hair) will still be shedding. Although your hairloss must be fairly slow seeing as you seem to have more or less a full head of hair. Knowone would notice that you are balding.

At least you know this works and you can head back to Turkey for your next op. I just hope you have enough donor to continue through the next step.

I started losing hair at 16 and had a hideously receded hairline by 23.....shaved it off at age 25....and still have it shaved now I'm 28. 12 years of balding I have had to cope with right through the prime of life....what a ball-ache!!! at least you still have a full head of hair at the same age as me. I am bald as a baby's ass.

----------


## jimbob1966

It's very hard Sausage, not everyone understands how hard it is losing your hair, I don't think there's one thing that ages you as much as losing your hair.

I spoke with the surgeon in Turkey and said that i'm currently unhappy with the yield i've got from my procedure, especially on one side, and they said that if I pay for the travel/hotels there review it and do more FUE free of charge if needed. 

I know how unpredictable hair transplants can be, so I want to give it another 6 months maybe to see what the final result is, My worry is that if i've got that result from 2,400 FUE, what difference is another 500/1000 FUE going to make, I could be losing more hair from back and sides that potentially might not grow well at all.

Transplanted hair around the hairline hasn't grown in well at all, it looks as if i have 2 hairlines if i seperate transplanted and original hair.

I am losing around 100 hairs a week I would say with washing and styling, I understand that this is not too bad, aslong as you get new growth coming through.

Been using fincar on and off for last 3-4 years I would say, was on 5mg, but decided to stop for a while to ensure my libido returned to normal as it was very low, now dabbling with 5mg and a pill cutter, so 1mg a day on and off... thinking of trying trx2, I know everyone on the forums has stated its a big scam, but I can't ignore the claims of regrowth and might start rogaine alongside and see where i'm at towards the end of next year.

It's really surprising what a good coverage hair style, some thickening syrum and a blow dry can achieve, no-one is any the wiser most of the time, just a pain having to style it a certain way.

----------


## jimbob1966

ok, Wondering what I should do... still quite sparse as you can see... the surgeon has offered corrective free FUE on one side as not much has grown in, one side has more growth, but again not acceptable to me to be able to comb back fully.

Do you think it's worth giving the surgeon another chance to do free FUE, and possibly pay some more to thicken the existing area?

Is it worth going to another surgeon? how much FUE do I have left to play with? wouldn't want the sides any thinner, but I think there's still another 1,000 FUE to play with at the back in my opinion.

I think i'll wait out the full 18 months, see if hair thickens before making any decisions.

----------


## drybone

Hey Jim. Thanks for all your effort to put up the photos month after month. 

Your hair TP looks great. Its not as thick as the rest of your hair , but thats normal. Most folks have to go back for a 2nd procedure to get the density . 

I would take the doctors offer on free plugs.  :Smile:

----------


## topcat

Jimbob give it some long hard thought, just because something is free does not mean you should do it. I think that was a lot of grafts to place into that pattern but that is just my opinion and I didnt like the way it looked post up compared to many others that I have seen where the work looked much cleaner. Dont misunderstand Im just trying to be honest here.

Take a good look at that pattern that was implanted. Now how much total donor do you have left and where might your hair loss progress now figure out a plan to use those grafts wisely and using another 1000 for that temple area again might be very ill advised. In fact ask the clinic if I use up more grafts and my hair loss progresses what should I do and see how they answer.

----------


## jimbob1966

no, I appreciate your honesty, I have to agree, although i think it's too early to say it's a failure as of yet because thickening might improve the look, I have seen many other better HT's out there.

I'm definitely disappointed with the result, but i'm not sure I regret it, I think it's maybe physcological that i know i have a bit more hair up there so i'm slightly less worried.

I think i'll give it another 6 months and see from there.

I mean even if I was lucky enough to have another 2,400 donor FUE in that area would it increase the density enough in that area to look like my regular hairline, I think not... at least with this clinic.

----------


## drybone

Jimbo. 

According to the research i have done, most of us have anywhere from 7 to 10,000 grafts of donor hair. Now I know you spend a wad of cash on those 2400 and I was a little surprised that many grafts did not dense pack the areas you requested. 

But I disagree that you should pass on the free grafts. I think the job was well done but your hair is so thick that there is no way one procedure is going to give you the same density as your hairline. 

Are you sure he implanted 2400 grafts ? I just got 1300 grafts done and it covered about a 3/4 inch area across my frontal hairline.

----------


## inspects

> I think i'll wait out the full 18 months, see if hair thickens before making any decisions.


 Jimbo,

Looking at the center photo your hair looks great, like Topcat said, don't waste follicles at this point in time, you may need them down the road if you begin thinning at other locations. Treat them babies like GOLD until their really needed.

Just my opinion anyway, ................. your hair looks really good...!

Have a great holiday season.

-Dale-

----------


## itsmyhairs

To be honest it doesn't look as good(dense) as procedures done by IAHRS surgeons with a similar number of grafts.

Though it doesn't look terrible either.

If I were you I'd wait until you have enough money for a procedure by a surgeon that's known to be reputable before you use anymore donar hairs up.

Check out Bisanga in Belgium or fargo if the UK.

----------


## jimbob1966

Yes i agree, i guessed what i saved in money i lost in donor hairs, but hey ho you live and learn.

----------


## gillenator

jimbob,

At 11 months post-op you may still have more caliber maturation left to fulfill.  And as I have stated before many times over the years that hair caliber is the single most important factor in achieving the illusion of coverage.

You may find that when you get between 12 months and 18 months post-op that the temple points will look better because of the caliber maturation.

Then again, it's hard to evaluate caliber maturation when compared in shorter time intervals.  If it were myself, I would not add any more to the temporal lobe areas until you have at least 18 months behind this last procedure.

And I agree, you look great at this point in time!  :Wink:

----------


## jimbob1966

Hi all,

Not much more to report really, transplanted hairs are still very fine and sparse.

I've attached some Wet combed back pics, and dry combed back pics, once it's styled it's actually not to bad, but still can't fully comb back like I would of hoped.

Going to wait the full 18 months to see if anything improves, and also going to wait to see how chrisis's transplant turns out with dr Feriduni.

If I've used 2,000, (I say 2000 because i very much doubt i got the full 2,400) of my donor, how much left would you say i have to play with? I definitely can't take anymore donor from the sides, as on one side they took to much and looks a bit thin.

----------


## drybone

hey jimbo. Looks great !!!! :Smile: 

Check out mine 

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthr...925#post110925

post on there let me know what you think

----------


## Tracy C

> Not much more to report really, transplanted hairs are still very fine and sparse.


 Your hair looks dramatically better than it did before your surgery.  The improvement is quite significant.  It will likely look even better by the 18 months mark.

----------


## topcat

My opinion is that if you were to have any more work done you would be making a very foolish mistake. Maybe you posted this already but what is your age?

Let's say that somehow you are very fortunate and have at least 10,000 grafts available in which you would have to have a strip/fue combo procedure. You just used up 25&#37; of you donor for a fairly small area. With a balance of 7500 grafts left will that be enough to take care of future needs should they arise?

You really need to put the cheerleading comments to the side and give this some serious thought.

----------


## Tracy C

> You really need to put the cheerleading comments to the side and give this some serious thought.


 Stating that his hair looks great and the improvement over how he looked before is dramatic is not cheerleading.  He does look a lot better and the improvement from before is dramatic.  Give credit where credit is due.

----------


## mattj

You appear to have a darn good head of hair. Maybe the left side is a little better than the right. Could be an illusion as the photos aren't totally clear.

----------


## topcat

Tracy I agree his hair looks good. He should seriously consider stopping right now and not wasting grafts.

----------


## jimbob1966

Im 29, Im on Fin,

Whilst there is a bit more up there, it looks a bit weird if I were to comb straight back as the density isnt there and is very sparse compared to regular hairline, I would hope at this point that the majority of hair loss near the front has been completed, and that I would just need to worry about the crown in future years (with regaine)

So the plan would be to do 2,000-2,500 up front, pretty much to boost coverage with a decent surgeon, not a cheap job like before.

I agree with what your saying topcat I would always prefer to hear the brutal truth, I appreciate your input. 

But if I have the chance to create the illusion of a full head of hair now, whilst Im releatively young and feel like i need it the most, then isnt that what were all looking to achieve? Worst case scenario, my hairline deteriotes massively in next 5-10 years, and Im forced to buzz down, I can live with that. 

But I won't be making any rash decisions this year, I will wait until next year, Really waiting to see how chrisis's turns out, as I beleive were at similiar points in our hair loss.

----------


## topcat

I think that if you were to have your hair density measured where you natural hairline already exists chances are that it is well over 100 hairs per sq cm as you seem to have very high density just judging from the pictures. I do not believe you will be able to match that density through hair transplantation and have those areas all match. You should have been advised of this before the procedure that matching density that high is impossible no clinic can achieve itabsolutely no clinic.

If you do decide to have another 2500 graft procedure you will have used up close to 50% of you donor or more and if you end up a NW 5 or higher an area that represents probably 10%-20% of balding skin. Mathematically that does not add up so I would advise caution as with time your prospective will change and you will want to look as normal as possible so think long and hard before making any decisions. Get as much feedback from others as possible.

----------


## mattj

The pictures aren't that clear and I'm sure it looks thinner to you, but I don't see you needing 2500 grafts to thicken that area.

----------


## gillenator

I definitely agree and if it were me, I would enjoy the great result and preserve that precious donor for the future.  :Wink:

----------


## jimbob1966

Ok attached is my receipient area after one week, I was expecting hairs to grow threw everywhere that there is scabs, and 2nd 3rd pics are now, I think people see the pics and focus on generally how my hair looks (i'm probably a norwood 2), but I paid £2,500 for a few fine wispy hairs as per in the red area... I don't consider that a great result at all, i knew it would never be as thick as existing hair but surely it has to be better than that. If I were to go for FUE again with a reputable surgeon, I would need at least another 2,500 to make a acceptable cosemetic difference wouldn;t I?

And last 2 pics are just to show what difference Mane micro fiber spray can do, I never use it though, i find it too messy and hard to wash out your hair.

----------


## drybone

Hey Jim. Your hair looks great. I dont know how many grafts the doctor put in but from your photos it looks like 500. tops. Maybe you would like to go back and ask him how many he put in. 

That stuff you put in makes your hair look perfect. I think its worth the hassle if you go out on a special occasion. 

Have you ever tried derm match and toppik/caboki ?  :Smile:

----------


## jimbob1966

Hi, I was told it was 2,400, a few members on the forum have stated that it is a lot of grafts to use in such a small area, Ive seen another user who went to the same clinic and they said he had the same number of grafts, I suspect that this is their magic number of grafts that they say when people ask. I would be more happy if it was just 500-1000 as that way they haven't wasted too much of my donor area. Either it was 2,000 ish and poorly performed or it was a much lower number like you suggest. 

Basically the dr that was supposed to do the transplant didn't, as he was tied up with something, so a women did it, it was in Turkey, so I didn't understand what was said, but I distinctly remember when the dry came in to check, which he did every few hours, there were raised voices, and the woman and dr had a difference of opinion, basically from what he looked at after giving the woman a telling off, I think it was a overharvestation of my scalp on the left hand side as I was a little bit thin to start with there, and now I have to comb in a particular motion to ensure it looks like I have adequate coverage.

No Ive not really tried any others, for me the mess it makes on the pillow and the fact that my girlfriend wouldn't be able to stroke my hair doesnt really make it a viable option, plus if someone sees you with a flawless hairline one day (all combed straight back) and not so much days later, it might seem a bit weird.

----------


## mattj

It does look a bit thin in those photos. I would expect greater density from 2400 grafts covering that area, so either you received fewer grafts than you were told or a proportion of the grafts failed to grow.

I looked back at your post-op photos showing the scabbing. I get the feeling that you had less than 2400 grafts as they don't appear to be placed to a high density. I had 2500 grafts over a similar size area and I think the grafts appear much more tightly packed in comparison. My photo is below. What do you think?



But your photos aren't the clearest so I can't be sure and this shouldn't be taken as gospel.

----------


## jimbob1966

I would say it's probably around 1,500 grafts, and 50-60% grew,

If they were based in the uk, I would go in with a baseball bat and get some answers lol, but i'm not flying out to istanbul again, thankfully it was £2,500 not £10,000

----------


## mattj

Do you have any more photos of the donor area straight after the procedure? Some clearer shots that might show how many extractions were made?

----------


## sausage

Your temples do look pretty thin unfortunately. It looks like the price you paid for what you had done was too good to be true.

Maybe save up for surgery with an established surgeon? That is if you can afford it.

----------


## drybone

> I would say it's probably around 1,500 grafts, and 50-60% grew,
> 
> If they were based in the uk, I would go in with a baseball bat and get some answers lol, but i'm not flying out to istanbul again, thankfully it was £2,500 not £10,000


 Your hair does look great, even if he ripped you off for grafts. And the way you look is what counts!!! 

The price was a little steep but the finished product looks fine if you thicken it up with concealer. Are you considering a touch up procedure to dense pack?

----------


## jimbob1966

heres donor area, don't know if you could tell how much they extracted matt? and one recipient side.

----------


## jimbob1966

Well I'm waiting to see how another members turns out with a reputable surgeon, if it's good i may go for it.

----------


## mattj

> heres donor area, don't know if you could tell how much they extracted matt? and one recipient side.


 The grafts have been harvested over a wide area, but look quite widely spaced apart. It's very hard to judge with any certainty how many were extracted.

----------


## jimbob1966

fair enough

----------


## gillenator

Tough to evaluate in photos.  It would take an in-person view of the various donor areas that grafts were extracted from.  The patients medical chart may also document where the grafts were taken and placed.

----------


## jimbob1966

Guys, I was thinking about buzzing down to a grade one, I quite liked the look of it initially when i had it done with the transplant, obviously that was mainly because it looked thicker before the grafts fell out.

Now I'm left with fine wispy hairs as discussed previously, If I buzz down I suspect the gaps between my original hair and the transplanted hair which is really fine and poor coverage will make it cosmetically unacceptable to me.

Would I be able to use some topik in that area to increase density and make it look better? I don't want it to look stupid and i guess the microspray wouldn't work with such short hair as it would just paint the scalp wouldn't it?

I haven't been taking finastride, i think i have probably lost a bit more ground, albeit very slowly. Was hopeing to start on fin again and use rogaine whist it's buzzed so i can get the solution easily to the scalp, I haven't ever used rogaine and have heard alot of horror stories, but prepared to take the chance if i keep it buzzed for a while. 

what do you guys think? here's my hair at the moment scraped back.

----------


## rev3

> Guys, I was thinking about buzzing down to a grade one, I quite liked the look of it initially when i had it done with the transplant, obviously that was mainly because it looked thicker before the grafts fell out.
> 
> Now I'm left with fine wispy hairs as discussed previously, If I buzz down I suspect the gaps between my original hair and the transplanted hair which is really fine and poor coverage will make it cosmetically unacceptable to me.
> 
> Would I be able to use some topik in that area to increase density and make it look better? I don't want it to look stupid and i guess the microspray wouldn't work with such short hair as it would just paint the scalp wouldn't it?
> 
> I haven't been taking finastride, i think i have probably lost a bit more ground, albeit very slowly. Was hopeing to start on fin again and use rogaine whist it's buzzed so i can get the solution easily to the scalp, I haven't ever used rogaine and have heard alot of horror stories, but prepared to take the chance if i keep it buzzed for a while. 
> 
> what do you guys think? here's my hair at the moment scraped back.


 hey jbob

don't kick yourself too hard about the place you went to in turkey.
there are PLENTY of people you went to "known" docs and have had less than stellar results, leaving gaps and non-growth areas like yours (esp. when it comes to FUE) with these docs offering a second pass for free

so know it happens to EVERY doc. sometimes there is just no telling why.

looking at the positives: you weren't butchered, you didn't pay too much and you didn't waste too many grafts.

i know it is frustrating since you did not have good growth (esp on one side) but hey you made it though almost to 18 months and this is fixable

not sure you are in the US but have you consulted with Konior in chicago

----------


## jimbob1966

thanks for advice, 

what do you think of my buzz down and conceler on the transplanted areas idea? do you think i could get away with it?

----------


## rev3

> thanks for advice, 
> 
> what do you think of my buzz down and conceler on the transplanted areas idea? do you think i could get away with it?


 
no

i think concealers work best on medium length hair, such as the one you showed in a previous post

on buzzed hair you'd see the fibers on the skin up close

IF YOU DO BUZZ i think it will look good judging from your post op pics with the transplanted recipient areas filled BUT FOR the side that did not grow well which might show too much skin

plus if you are planning a second pass best to keep hair at current length so docs can see what they are dealing with

----------


## jimbob1966

I have this maine spray which i use once in a blue moon, i can comb my hair back and look like a norwood 1, but i bought this dermmatch product, and i've basically seen a completely bold guy use it to create a 5 o clock shadow to give the illusion of a full hairline, i thought if i shaved real close so that the hair is more of a shadow than actual hair, i could blend in the dermmatch in the spare/bare areas to make it look like a nice full straight hairline.

----------


## jimbob1966

ok, please can i have your honest opinions please.

I've applied some dermatch to the area, does it look ok or not?

Sorry if you have to twist your neck, the pictures were the correct way round when i uploaded them.

----------


## topcat

I think you are better off without the dermatch.

Do you know what your density in the frontal third happens to be? It looks to be extremely dense and with that being said if I was your doctor I probably would have told you I cant match the density as it is just to high.

Did you ask about this before having the procedure?

----------


## DAVE52

Buzzed down looks fine to me, ...........now .

My only word of caution is that should you lose more hair as you age it may look odd because you had the only sides and a very small area of the front transplanted

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=7390

This is something I don't understand why people decide to get a HT they only fill in the area of the loss , like a puzzle and not entire area to compensate for futrue loss . Now you're committed to further HT's should you lose more hair ..........I think

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Buzzed down looks fine to me, ...........now .
> 
> My only word of caution is that should you lose more hair as you age it may look odd because you had the only sides and a very small area of the front transplanted
> 
> http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=7390
> 
> This is something I don't understand why people decide to get a HT they only fill in the area of the loss , like a puzzle and not entire area to compensate for futrue loss . Now you're committed to further HT's should you lose more hair ..........I think


 are HT worth it?

----------


## jimbob1966

it looks significantly more receeding without dermatch on the temples, as there is a tiny bit of hair there for it to cling onto dermatch makes it look like a norwood 1 almost, although i realise i need to watch how much i put on as it is a bit darker than my regular hair, i've attached pics without dermatch, looks much worse i'm sure your agree.

I wouldn't of thought that many people would transplant into areas that aren't bolding, especially with shockloss, i think the majority of people would do it into bolding areas then re-access in 5-10yrs time should you need to.

If I go for a transplant again, I intend to fill in the exact same areas, I have the benefit of seeing my brothers loss at 45, and apart from the bold spot on the top of the head the recession is the same, so I'd of hoped rogaine would take care of the vertex and if i get the temples properly sorted out i'll be in good shape.

----------


## drybone

> hey jbob
> 
> don't kick yourself too hard about the place you went to in turkey.
> there are PLENTY of people you went to "known" docs and have had less than stellar results, leaving gaps and non-growth areas like yours (esp. when it comes to FUE) with these docs offering a second pass for free
> 
> so know it happens to EVERY doc. sometimes there is just no telling why.
> 
> *looking at the positives: you weren't butchered, you didn't pay too much and you didn't waste too many grafts.
> *
> ...


 Good post. I agree. Lets take the positives. His hair does look good and I think he should inquire about dense packing the area .

----------


## DAVE52

Looks b etter buzzed down without and concealer 
With the concealer your hair looks painted

"If I go for a transplant again, I intend to fill in the exact same areas, I have the benefit of seeing my brothers loss at 45"

If you do go , I think you need to fill in the front 1/2 not just the temples .

It's going to look odd if you lose more .......but that's just my opinon.

----------


## gillenator

Jimbob, I always thought you looked just great with length to your hair and no concealers at all.  :Smile:

----------


## jimbob1966

Hey All, 

I'm taking a trip down memory lane with posting on this thread, but hopefully your all still alive  :Smile: 

So I had 2,400 FUE in Turkey in 2011, over 5 1/2 years ago now... 

I've never really been happy with the results, and my hairloss has progressed which now makes my transplanted hair all alone and a bit ridiculous looking, I've been wanting to get another transplant for a while now but haven't bothered yet. 

I'm just wondering what you guys think I should do, I've been using regaine for a couple of years, was twice a day but now once a day, I applied it near the front of my hairline and back to my crown, but I can't really say I've noticed any improvement and i'm not certain it is really do anything, i'm down to my last bottle and i'm thinking about packing it in. 

Also with Finasteride I was cutting up the 5mg and taking it in 0.5mg-1mg doses on and off, so for example I've had a couple of months break, libido would come back great, then started worrying about hair again and started taking it, so it's been inconsistent but I have been taking it here and there, i'm now coming towards the end of that aswell and i'm wondering if it's worth getting anymore as I do feel fatigued, lack energy and no interest in sex when I take it. I'm thinking maybe buying the standard 1mg, and cut it down into 0.25mg instead of 1mg-0.5mg daily.

My hair density has thinned the last few years and if I stand under the light I look bold near the front due to poor density, and the widows peak has got bigger, and also my crown is starting to look thinner.

What do you guys reckon, worth getting another Hair transplant on temples/front and ask for a bit on the crown? could I get decent coverage with what hair I've got left? how many grafts would I need?

I think FUE has gotten a lot better since I went, I'm a bit worried about going back to Istanbul this time with the political turmoil though.

----------


## jimbob1966

Here's where i'm at...

----------


## jimbob1966

wow what happened to this website? back in the day you were guaranteed a reply if you posted something half interesting

----------


## JoeTillman

Your photos are too small to make out any usable details. Unfortunately your issues will only continue to get worse without continued use of finasteride, guaranteed. This doesn't mean it is a guarantee you won't lose more hair even on finasteride but you get the point. You should make sure your photos are not too small, a minimum of 750kb and upload the photos to a free image hosting site and embed the link instead of uploading here. The larger size will come through and be easier to see. 

Also, watch my video on how to take photos and pay attention to the lighting portion of the tutorial.

----------


## VictimOfDHT

Hey Jimbob, don't feel bad about your HT. You have to know that 2400 grafts aren't enough to cover the head. From what I see (in your first post) the grafts weren't even spread all over the head. So, it's natural that you will look thinner now in the rest of the head but from what I see in your last pics it's not bad at all. If it makes you feel any better, I've had 5 HTs -and one small HT- over a period of around 10 years totaling about 5000 grafts and my hairline now is maybe thinner than yours. The reason is, I started getting HTs when I still had a lot of native hair, which makes it hard for the doctors to distribute the grafts evenly. But I also feel that some of my grafts either never took hold or they fell out after some time. The fact is transplanted hair CAN AND DOES fall out, just like the native hair, despite their claim that it won't...
It's also only expected that you were going to need more HTs as your hairloss progresses. I think another pass (on the front/hairline) and you should be happier. Even after  5 HTs and 5000 grafts I sometimes think about getting a small one to fill in the gaps in front. 

Make sure you go to a reputable doctor though.

----------


## jimbob1966

thanks, yeah the transplant pics were from 2011, I was just wondering what to do now. Yeah the pictures I took were pretty decent but the site made them very small for some reason.

I've been getting bad problems sleeping so I've taken a break from Fin, will try again at 0.5mg daily

----------


## Hairhope4ever

Hi Jim,

Just saw your thread. Thanks for sharing.

How is everything coming along for you thus far?

----------


## jimbob1966

Hey,

Well i'm not exactly new to this forum or hairloss, so some of the comments above were a bit funny seeming I've been a forum member longer than them but got a schooling  :Wink: 

My hairline is looking a bit weird now, I don't know if you were around when I did the transplant in 2011 but my hairline has continued to recede albeit at a slow rate, some down to minox some down to fin, but I haven't been consistant with it. It's like you can see my hairline but you can see threw it sending it back 2 inches, so I've been getting lots of peculiar stares as I don't look like an average bolding person as I have really fine spare hair there, so i'm having to style accordingly but it's getting harder and harder, so I think I will have to bite the bullet and get a 2nd transplant which I hope with improve the situation.

----------


## john123

Do you think if you stayed on fin consistently since 2011 your hair would have remained the same? Or was it just not effective at halting the loss. There must be a ton of people who have had a similar experience to yours. It seems to be the nature of the beast with HTs, except for those lucky few who only recede to like an nw3 level and stop.

----------


## jimbob1966

Well both my brothers were a lot more bold at my age, so I think it has definitely helped to slow down, I even know the feeling of when my dht is high as I will get a tingling feeling in the area and over a few days I will notice some white flakes. 

To give the last 2 weeks for example, I really have had difficulty sleeping and don't feel rested at all, I've read that it's the Fin interfering with REM sleep so I haven't touched Fin at all, this morning is probably the first time I woke up feeling refreshed so I will be planning to take a small dose today and hope that the issue isn't as bad. 

My libido drops massively on fin, quite a lot of times, I've given it up for a few weeks to enjoy sex and then the usual worry about hair creeps in with the physical sensations I described before and I get back on it. I was hopeful that there would be some new cure out soon, but it looks like I will have to do at least another HT and try and take Fin when I can and reassess the situation in 5 years maybe.

When I was considering a hair transplant I got the warnings that things would continue to receed but when your young you think that it won't happen to you, well it does, I probably wish I didn't do the FUE back then and did a few HT's now instead as it looks like the results are more impressive and I wouldn't of wasted 2,400 grafts.

----------


## mh123

Hello

I don't have much constructive (or actually anything constructive) to add to the above and this thread, but had spent the past hour or so reading through each of these posts and your journey and can personally say I found it very fascinating and helpful. Have been thinking of getting a HT over the past few months and have stumbled on to this site in the process. This has definitely made me think twice about just paying over some cash and just jumping in! I'm now 26 and so a similar age to when you started all of this. 

Just wanted to reach out to you and say thanks a lot for documenting all of this and good luck with whatever you decide in the future. 



...hopefully Tracy will come along soon and set everything straight...

----------


## jimbob1966

Hey, thanks for the message,

Yeh I look back on this thread occasionally when i'm feeling nostalgic.

It definitely was a journey, working in a office the majority of my life I notice guys take quite an interest in my hair, and you can see the cogs turning when there thinking why has he got a little bit of spare hair infront of his natural hairline, I still style to try and hide it but it becomes harder each year. 

I'd say I've even experienced bullying in the workplace where you will see guys look/smirk/gossip, it's definitely not to be underestimated the impact a transplant can have on your life, when I did it in 2012 the whole process was not in the mainstream, I remember walking threw the airport in Turkey with a head bandage and it's not an exaggeration to say every person was looking at my head, one security guard asking what happened to me? as if I had been attacked, and I told him what it was and he said oh cool, I guess these days it might be a bit different with celebs getting it done a lot. 

I've been on and off fin quite a lot due to sides, which is why I haven't had a 2nd or 3rd transplant to increase density, make good on the poor 1st transplant.

Here are some pics today, from the first pic you might think actually this guy has a lot of hair, but in the other pictures you can see what i'm talking about.

My hair generally has started to thin out now, I think i'll probably get back on Fin today lol, I'm 34 now so you can see things do continue to keep changing.

----------


## jimbob1966

Also it would be good if the original people that used to be on this forum stopped by to say hey, as you just don't seem to hear where they are at or get the same type of engagement these days

----------

